# 29 biocube filter issues



## raleighbags (Nov 13, 2008)

I have taken the bioballs out of my filter and have been getting a lot of micro bubbles in my display area. Is there anything I can do to lose the bubbles? Also, I was wondering where to place my skimmer in my filter. I was thinking about putting it in the first chamber and taking out the filter pad. Any suggestions would be awsome. Thanks


----------



## Kaiden32 (Sep 4, 2010)

A lot of people put them in the 1st chamber, so I don't know why you couldn't...I don't know though, I don't have one. I don't know why taking out the bioballs would make more bubbles, but that must be annoying. Is it something with the pump?


----------



## GetITCdot (Aug 4, 2009)

when you took out the bio balls did the 3rd chamber lower below the pump?


----------



## raleighbags (Nov 13, 2008)

The water level never fell below the pump. Sorry for these elementary questions. I'm always a little nervious messing with anything in my filter ha. My hands tend to be quite destructive at times


----------



## raleighbags (Nov 13, 2008)

The water level never fell below the pump. Sorry for these elementary questions. I'm always a little nervious messing with anything in my filter ha. My hands tend to be quite destructive at times


----------



## csingh07 (Sep 20, 2010)

Ok,
What protein skimmer were you going to run? If it's the one by Oceanic it should fit fairly well in the first chamber. You wouldn't really want to place it in the second of third due to their changing water levels. 

For you air bubble issue, I would maybe take the pump out of you third chamber, try to run it outside in a bowl of water in plain view, if you see bubbles while it is fully submerged there is an issue (Although I don't know what that issue would be), otherwise, it is just somehow exposed to air. If that is the case, try to run you tank above the maximum water level, it really won't hurt anything.


----------



## str8fancf (Dec 14, 2010)

I would toss the stock filter and sponge the tank came with. The stock filters are expensive to replace, and the clog very fast. So, here is what I did with the filtration in my biocube, and it has worked well for me:

Option 1:

Chamber 1- toss the stock filter, put a bag of purigen and heater in this chamber. (And, protein skimmer if you use one).

Chamber 2- Remove bioballs, put filter floss on top of drip tray as a filter. Place the floss on the side where the water comes in from chamber 1. Just a hand full.......you don't need it across the whole drip tray. (I would also suggest cutting out the tab between chamber 1 and 2 to improve flow.), and add a bag of chemi pure. Place it at the bottom where the water goes into the 3rd chamber. (Where the sponge is).

Chamber 3- Toss the sponge.....you can also place the chemi pure where the sponge is. 

Option 2:

Cham 1- Same as above

Cham 2- Put in a media rack with filter floss on top rack, purigen in middle, and chemipure on bottom.

Cham 3- Same as above


Hope this has helped you.


----------



## pittersj (Mar 27, 2011)

raleighbags said:


> I have taken the bioballs out of my filter and have been getting a lot of micro bubbles in my display area. Is there anything I can do to lose the bubbles? Also, I was wondering where to place my skimmer in my filter. I was thinking about putting it in the first chamber and taking out the filter pad. Any suggestions would be awsome. Thanks


If you have a skimmer that has suction cups you can stick it on the side opposite the filter. It will fit almost perfectly with the right size skimmer. Hope that helps


----------



## tina jane (Jun 1, 2011)

ttoss the stock filter, put a bag of purigen and heater in this chamber. (And, protein skimmer if you use one).

Remove bioballs, put filter floss on top of drip tray as a filter. Place the floss on the side where the water comes in from chamber 1.
Just a hand full.......you don't need it across the whole drip tray. (I would also suggest cutting out the tab between chamber 1 and 2 to improve flow.), and add a bag of chemi pure. Place it at the bottom where the water goes into the 3rd chamber. (Where the sponge is).
same as above
Put in a media rack with filter floss on top rack, purigen in middle, and chemipure on bottom.
Same as above

microsoft office 2010
Microsoft Office Professional 2007
Visio Standard 2010


----------

